# University Sound Speaker Repair



## Aerostoon (Oct 9, 2013)

I have an old speaker from the 50's my Dad used in his guitar amp when he was a teen. It had a large tear in the cone and was unusable. I repaired it using thinned Elmers wood glue and coffee filter paper. The repair strips were torn instead of cut with a scissor as I heard the edges adhere better being frayed somewhat.


----------



## Aerostoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Here are some photos after the repair strips were added and coloured with a black marker. The speaker Center cone was missing so I made one from an aluminum pop can bottom


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

You're going to put Doug Scarrow out of business.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Now there's a brand that hasn't crossed my path in a long time...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That's an interesting looking speaker. I ran around the hi-fi world for a while and never came across a speaker like that. Kind of reminds me of a Fostex or a Coral for some reason. Is the center portion with the holes supposed to act like a whizzer cone?

edit: Just searched it up. Its a "diffaxial" (coaxial?) speaker and might have had a horn in the middle, hence the lack of a dust cap. It sounds like the center cone thing was meant to play to higher frequencies.


----------



## Aerostoon (Oct 9, 2013)

It is the Diffusicone model from University Sound. My Dad bought it new in the 50's

- - - Updated - - -

I also have an Electrohome PA300 tube amplifier I am going to recap and if needed retube. This is the amp my Dad used as his guitar amp.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Great job on the speaker!:sSig_goodjob2: 

You had better patent that before some speaker manufacturer gets your idea and markets it as a combination speaker and coffee maker.:smile-new:


----------



## Aerostoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks, I can't wait to try out the speaker. I was going to try it out in my Blues Junior, but the speaker housing is too large. I need to add a grounded plug to the old Electrohome Amp. I don't want to get zapped!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

That's a nice looking repair job, congrats. I did similar repairs to an old Eminence speaker using Elmers White glue and hemp cigarette rolling papers.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

University used to be big in stadium & auditorium sound reinforcement systems.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is pretty funky!! nice repair job

it appears the center "horn" screwed onto that threaded post in the center of the speaker?

can any speaker repair pros explain the pros/cons of using a hard drying glue like that over a large area of speaker cone?

I have heard of rubber cement being used to close tears like that too

I had a small tear in a speaker I repaired like that, I used a paper towel I think. or maybe it was one of those dryer static sheets


----------



## Aerostoon (Oct 9, 2013)

Good observation on the Threaded center. This speaker did have an aluminum cap originally (I remember as a kid looking at it), but i have seen these speakers with a small horn installed in the center as well. You can still find the brochures for University Speakers on the web from the 50's. They seems quite advanced for the time.


----------

